# Does a workshop add value to a property?



## ballibeg2 (6 Feb 2014)

I think a workshop adds value. My OH thinks a building plonked in the garden detracts. 

I guess they are either a unique selling point or eyesore! 

Dave


----------



## RogerP (6 Feb 2014)

I think that most of people don't want or need a home workshop and wouldn't use it if there was already one when they bought a new property, except maybe use it for storage. They'd probably far rather have a greenhouse.


----------



## Grahamshed (6 Feb 2014)

Personally I believe they do, but it may depend on where the house is and what 'type' of person would be likely to buy it.
When I built mine ( approx 24ft X 11 ft internal ) I made it with double skin walls and a slow slope roof that came out to form a 5ft veranda along its long side. Under the veranda, beside one of the entry doors, is an 8ft long window that could easily be removed to make french windows. 
My reasoning was that it could easily be turned into a decent looking home office / summerhouse / semi permanent home for someone. ( building regs came round and said someone could live in it but not full time. He didn't believe it was to be my shed )


----------



## RogerP (6 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":3ieiowc6 said:


> ......
> My reasoning was that it could easily be turned into a decent looking home office / summerhouse / semi permanent home for someone. ( building regs came round and said someone could live in it but not full time. He didn't believe it was to be my shed )


...........indeed, but that's not your average workshop!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (6 Feb 2014)

And that's the point I reckon (Graham's that is). Prospective buyers and agents will value the property based on the real estate and land not the contents. So your lovely workshop that you lovingly hand poured the slab and hand painted the feather edge and personally rounded the corners with your Lie Nielsen block plane (waxed of course) will be described as......."outbuildings"

Mind....buyers could always use them to grow Pineapples


----------



## Grahamshed (6 Feb 2014)

RogerP":3eo5l0oa said:


> Grahamshed":3eo5l0oa said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


Sounded like the OP wanted to build a workshop. Mine is only marginally bigger than a garage and workshops don't have to look like 'workshops'


----------



## Preston (6 Feb 2014)

This type of workshop should add value to the property


----------



## blackrodd (6 Feb 2014)

ballibeg2":27g1yh80 said:


> I think a workshop adds value. My OH thinks a building plonked in the garden detracts.
> 
> I guess they are either a unique selling point or eyesore!
> 
> Dave



Surely, when most people go house hunting, they will have a rough "shopping list" of the new abode.
As in, A garage, 3 double beds, workshop, small/big garden etc.
I would think a workshop would probably attract more buyers especially if it is in "keeping", regarding style and size etc.
Regards Rodders


----------



## MMUK (6 Feb 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":32l3mc7p said:


> Mind....buyers could always use them to grow Pineapples




I'm trying to decide if you meant to type Pineapple or if it's the swear filter kicking in :lol:


----------



## MMUK (6 Feb 2014)

Me personally, I'd rather have the space available to build my own workshop to my own spec. I wouldn't particularly buy a proerty because it already had one.


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Feb 2014)

This is something I'm grappling with myself at the moment.
I have a derelict garage at the bottom of my garden and I've applied for PP to knock it down and replace it with a nice modern structure.
But.
The house is low-value by national standards (well, even by local standards, actually) and I don't expect to have a great deal of change out of 25K. The structure itself will cost about 12k + VAT, but there is concrete work to do first and skinning with a roof and shiplap afterwards. Electric and water, doors and windows, heating and lighting are all extra. I shall never see that "investment" back, it is a substantial percentage of the book value of the house. Do I spend it and enjoy the facility? I want to, but it doesn't seem a very good idea from a financial point of view. I have not bought this place as a stopgap, so in a way it doesn't matter, but if I ever do decide to move to a more glamorous postcode, I expect anything I have spent to be written off. That is a big caveat.
A man cannot live without a workshop, it's just not in our DNA. Just what that is worth is a matter for each one of us.
S


----------



## MMUK (6 Feb 2014)

Steve Maskery":228k7mtp said:


> I don't expect to have a great deal of change out of 25K. The structure itself will cost about 12k + VAT, but there is concrete work to do first and skinning with a roof and shiplap afterwards. Electric and water, doors and windows, heating and lighting are all extra.




That does seem a lot for what will essentially be a timber structure. If you pop me over some drawings I can take a look at pricing it for you?


----------



## carlb40 (6 Feb 2014)

MMUK":qib8aocx said:


> Steve Maskery":qib8aocx said:
> 
> 
> > I don't expect to have a great deal of change out of 25K. The structure itself will cost about 12k + VAT, but there is concrete work to do first and skinning with a roof and shiplap afterwards. Electric and water, doors and windows, heating and lighting are all extra.
> ...


I think the SIP's are what is pushing the price up.


----------



## Keith 66 (7 Feb 2014)

When we were looking at houses in 91 we found a house in our town that had a fair sized garden with a very large double garage & off road parking for two cars. We were most impressed especially when we found the house wasnt bad either! Needless to say we bought it.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (7 Feb 2014)

MMUK":3jwm0olh said:


> Random Orbital Bob":3jwm0olh said:
> 
> 
> > Mind....buyers could always use them to grow Pineapples
> ...



I meant to type pineapples - was being ironic


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (7 Feb 2014)

carlb40":2yzjky70 said:


> MMUK":2yzjky70 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Maskery":2yzjky70 said:
> ...



SIP's??


----------



## carlb40 (7 Feb 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":25ic26eg said:


> SIP's??


Structural Insulated Panels 

http://www.sipsecopanels.co.uk/


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (7 Feb 2014)

wow they look good. Not come across those before. presumably they're just a pre-built wooden stud with the insulation pre-installed? Doesn't mention construction materials anywhere obvious except for the polystyrene inner


----------



## carlb40 (7 Feb 2014)

No studs, it's just insulation and osb bonded to it. I think they leave a section out all around so it can be attached to studs for fixing purposes. I first saw them on this old house around ten years ago i think. In one episode they even covered how they are made. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O_NMC8wmW8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9ToVEHxGjI


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (7 Feb 2014)

well...brilliant. Thanks Carl


----------



## ballibeg2 (8 Feb 2014)

Great range of replies. Mine is built. Can't help but think vat is the killer for builds. We're vat registered so it's a help.

Dave


----------



## Stu_2 (10 Feb 2014)

In general, I think a nicely built outbuilding that’s in keeping with the rest of the property will always add some value. Whether you’ll break even or make a few quid is another thing.

My workshop is a small ~4.5 x 4m brick-built, with the bricks matched to the house, as was the UPVC window etc. Only thing that doesn’t match is the white powder-coated steel door, which is something I’ve been meaning to address for the last two summers. Maybe this summer...

I’ve no idea how much it will add to value of the house, but it was never really a consideration. I’m not planning on moving for years, and having the luxury of a comfortable and fairly secure workshop was worth every penny. Had it for about three years now, and my only regret is that I didn’t do it 15 years ago.

My advice would be that if you’re going to enjoy it, just do it.

Cheers
Stu

PS. I now know a lot more about space management than I ever did before.


----------

